# Grain-Free Food Suggestions for a French Bulldog?



## legoac (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi there,

My Frenchie currently eats Halo and does okay with it, but has had issues with allergies and loose stools since he was a pup. I am hoping there is a food out there that might help with that problem. Can anyone recommend a grain-free dog food that might help with these issues? Food suggestions that your Frenchie or similar-breed dog has done well with would be especially helpful. 

Thanks!


----------



## Minka (Nov 29, 2011)

Have you had allergy tests done yet? There is no point to go searching for grain-free if say your dog is allergic to chicken. :nod:


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I fed Taste of the Wild until going to raw, and my dog did great on it. It's a good price too for the quality. No grain, byprodcuts, corn, soy, etc.

Check out these foods: http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/5-star/
And these: http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showcat.php/cat/8
^I believe both those sites are slightly out of date (for example Innova EVO is now two different foods, Innova, and Evo. One has grain, the other does not) but they are still good references.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

That dog food advisor site is a great site, I have it bookmarked & go to it often, as I'm entertaining the thought of switching, as my dogs have been on the same protien source for a while.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

What are some of your frenchies symptoms?


I have a 2 yr old who has pretty bad skin, but I think it's actually from yeast overgrowth, not allergies. 


He's done best on raw, but I'm taking a break for awhile and he is on Back to Basics. It's probably the kibble that most resembles a raw diet. 


Nutrisca is a great food, and I've heard of frenchies doing well on it. 


I think the biggest thing is getting some more details on your frenchies specific problems though


----------



## Pepy311 (Jul 19, 2011)

I just switch to TOTW ( taste of the wild) I reaseached a lot of food and found TOTW to be the best for the price. My dogs love it. We are still making the switch so I see no change yet. I just feel better knowing I am feeding a better food. Going grain free is a good idea.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

A lot of vets won't do food allergy testing - find them to be pointless and inaccurate. 

But yeah, maybe the food just isn't agreeing with him. Doesn't necessarily mean he has allergies. 

My favorite companies are Champion (Orijen, Acana), Fromm and Petceruan (Go! and Now!).


----------



## Minka (Nov 29, 2011)

Jacksons Mom said:


> A lot of vets won't do food allergy testing - find them to be pointless and inaccurate.
> 
> But yeah, maybe the food just isn't agreeing with him. Doesn't necessarily mean he has allergies.
> 
> My favorite companies are Champion (Orijen, Acana), Fromm and Petceruan (Go! and Now!).


From what I've heard, in cats allergy tests are only vaguely accurate, but in dogs they work quite well.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

What about natural balence, that seems good also.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Minka said:


> From what I've heard, in cats allergy tests are only vaguely accurate, but in dogs they work quite well.


I have heard that allergy tests for meat used cooked proteins, so if you feed raw it may not show accurately. I'm not sure about the truth of that.


----------



## Minka (Nov 29, 2011)

Sibe said:


> I have heard that allergy tests for meat used cooked proteins, so if you feed raw it may not show accurately. I'm not sure about the truth of that.


 The OP is not a raw feeder though, so that's kind of a moot point.


----------

